# What to wear under knee pads?



## kjsayers (Jun 5, 2008)

In the last couple years I have done more and more DH. So I bought my first DH bike and plan to ride quite a bit more next summer. I always wear my 661 Comp knee guards, but after a day of riding they rub me pretty good up around my knees. I try to put knee warmers under them but they fall down after an hour and I have to pull them up all day. I saw some 3/4 length Fox liner that may help. Any one have any ideas? Maybe different pads? I am going to have someone shorten the straps on the pads to make them fit tighter. Maybe that will help. I don't have this problem when I wear my Kyle Straits.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

kjsayers said:


> In the last couple years I have done more and more DH. So I bought my first DH bike and plan to ride quite a bit more next summer. I always wear my 661 Comp knee guards, but after a day of riding they rub me pretty good up around my knees. I try to put knee warmers under them but they fall down after an hour and I have to pull them up all day. I saw some 3/4 length Fox liner that may help. Any one have any ideas? Maybe different pads? I am going to have someone shorten the straps on the pads to make them fit tighter. Maybe that will help. I don't have this problem when I wear my Kyle Straits.


Not sure if this helps. When wearing tights in cold, these shin guards keep sliding down/out. I found out that the problem pretty much goes away when I wear left shinguard on right leg and vice versa, they seem to stay in place much longer.


----------



## kjsayers (Jun 5, 2008)

Never thought about that. Sounds like an option.



StiHacka said:


> Not sure if this helps. When wearing tights in cold, these shin guards keep sliding down/out. I found out that the problem pretty much goes away when I wear left shinguard on right leg and vice versa, they seem to stay in place much longer.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Skin....My Kali knee pads fit great.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

+1. I don't wear anything under mine, either. It may just be that your pads don't fit you all that well. Fit can be pretty variable and some may work better for you than others.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

I took a pair of old socks and cut the end off where your toes would be and slide the sock up my leg covering my knee never had a problem with them sliding down give it a try.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Problem Solved :


----------



## Der Juicen (Oct 7, 2010)

i had an issue with the kyle straits rubbing the top edge of my knee cap. 
i picked up a stick of body glide and would apply a little before putting the pads on. worked great and didnt mess with fit.


----------



## kjsayers (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the sock idea. I think after shortening them it may solve my problem. I would hate to have to buy different ones...but i may have to in the end.


----------



## stevieh73 (Dec 25, 2012)

Skin under my 661's, no issues.


----------



## Jmo1413 (Jan 9, 2013)

Get yourself a compressor sleeve the ones runners used.. Place that then cover with knee pads


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Pads shouldn't rub unless:
1. They aren't a good fit
2. Your putting them on mid ride after you've got dust n mud on your knees
3. You've not washed them for a while


----------



## rosesawin (Jan 22, 2013)

Never thought about that. Sounds like an option.


----------

